# Bo DON'T know Jameis



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=11705966


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

He should listen, he could learn a lot from Mr Jackson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He should listen, he could learn a lot from Mr Jackson.



Jameis is above the law.  He don't listen to nobody!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

"I really don't know who is giving this young man guidance," Jackson said in the interview.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 15, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Jameis is above the law.  He don't listen to nobody!



Not even Jimbo when he tells him he's not playing!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not even Jimbo when he tells him he's not playing!



He's got Jimbo carrying his pads and helmet to the practice field.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Just a question, not a comment. Is the evidence that much stronger against Gurley now?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

I really don't know who is giving this young man guidance. I have communicated with him and I just talked to him like I was his dad. The things that you need to do. And this was before the incident where he was (suspended) from the baseball team (for stealing crab legs). I'm the type of person, I will go out of my way to help anybody. Normally, I don't like giving people advice if I haven't been down that road myself. But if I give you advice on something that I know more about than you by just falling out of bed in the morning, if you can't take that advice and learn from it, then I've got nothing else to do with the situation. You're on your own


----------



## alphachief (Oct 15, 2014)

Jameis, Jimbo and FSU will be fine.  Keep it up boys...and Bo...we could care less.  And I would NOT want to be a catholic school playing in Doak Saturday night.  We got our dander up and we'll be taking it out on the domers!


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 15, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Jameis, Jimbo and FSU will be fine.  Keep it up boys...and Bo...we could care less.  And I would NOT want to be a catholic school playing in Doak Saturday night.  We got our dander up and we'll be taking it out on the domers!




Ok.....Another over rated team that would be average in sec....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> Ok.....Another over rated team that would be average in sec....



Oh lawd no you didn't!


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 15, 2014)

Jameis's future doesn't look very bright based on his stellar choices so far...

This guy could have truly owned the FSU Franchise for life by keeping himself out of trouble.   Trouble just seems to stop to some more than others.  

Hope he hears, Bo!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 15, 2014)

BREAKING NEWS....Jameis shot J.R.!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 15, 2014)

maker4life said:


> BREAKING NEWS....Jameis shot J.R.!!!



I wouldn't doubt ANYTHING this clown has done!


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 15, 2014)

maker4life said:


> BREAKING NEWS....Jameis shot J.R.!!!



With a BB gun?


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 15, 2014)

maker4life said:


> BREAKING NEWS....Jameis shot J.R.!!!



More like Jameis shot Jimbo......!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 16, 2014)

Still my favorite!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Garnto88 said:


> Ok.....Another over rated team that would be average in sec....



Wouldn't that make them a top ten team?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Wouldn't that make them a top ten team?



Why not? FSU is there with a cup cake schedule.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Still my favorite!!



Mine too!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Jameis, Jimbo and FSU will be fine.  Keep it up boys...and Bo...we could care less.  And I would NOT want to be a catholic school playing in Doak Saturday night.  We got our dander up and we'll be taking it out on the domers!



We KNOW you guys could care less what he does... It shows! Anything for a "W"!

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ugly-t...iscourage-future-victims-034943507-ncaaf.html


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> We KNOW you guys could care less what he does... It shows! Anything for a "W"!
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ugly-t...iscourage-future-victims-034943507-ncaaf.html



My question is....why do y'all care so much?


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> My question is....why do y'all care so much?



Because they cant even get to the big game.  Much less, win it.     

1980.  Enough said


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> My question is....why do y'all care so much?





chocolate dog said:


> Because they cant even get to the big game.  Much less, win it.
> 
> 1980.  Enough said




That girl is someones daughter... How would you think if the accuser was your daughter?

My question is "WHY DON'T YOU"???

And do you think FSU would have went to the big game last year if the rapist, thief and liar was in jail instead of playing for FSU?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That girl is someones daughter... How would you think if the accuser was your daughter?
> 
> My question is "WHY DON'T YOU"???



What if the accuser isn't the victim?  That thought never crosses y'alls mind, does it?

What if she just had sex, got buyers remorse, and cried rape?  What if this guy has been raked over the coals for something he didn't do?  He has a family, too.  He's someone's son, someone who has to hear this 24/7 because ESPN is obsessed with Jameis Winston.

This case comes down to he said/she said, but all the evidence backs what he said.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That girl is someones daughter... How would you think if the accuser was your daughter?
> 
> My question is "WHY DON'T YOU"???
> 
> And do you think FSU would have went to the big game last year if the rapist, thief and liar was in jail instead of playing for FSU?



I happen to think that "someones daughter" (and I have one in college) lied about what happened.  Her own sorority sisters even think she lied about it.  I also think all you guys are viewing JW and everything he has done (as dumb as a few of those things were) through the prism of sexual assault...which again, I don't believe he did.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 16, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That girl is someones daughter...



So are female porn stars, prostitutes and crack harlots.   Your point here is? 

It all boils down to jealousy and it wears very well on some of you Mutt fans here.

Que the "we would rather lose with dignity" homers now.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> So are female porn stars, prostitutes and crack harlots.   Your point here is?
> 
> It all boils down to jealousy and it wears very well on some of you Mutt fans here.
> 
> Que the "we would rather lose with dignity" homers now.



Those ladies on film, who I'm a fan of, aren't forced into such.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

And choco dog, you guys are doing a great job of putting the football team (or should I say player), above all else.  There's a reason FSU's handling of all things Jameis, is being plastered and ridiculed, by folks all over the country.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Those ladies on film, who I'm a fan of, aren't forced into such.



There is no evidence that this"lady" was either?

Have you actually read the reports?


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> There is no evidence that this"lady" was either?
> 
> Have you actually read the reports?



We don't know for sure if she was, or was not.  If she was, FSU is going to look way worse than they do now.

Conversely, if it is determined that she concocted this entire story, then she needs to be jailed.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> We don't know for sure if she was, or was not.  If she was, FSU is going to look way worse than they do now.
> 
> Conversely, if it is determined that she concocted this entire story, then she needs to be jailed.



Well, someone needs to call Willie Meggs and tell him to open the case back up cause the court of public opinion is still trying to decide Winston's fate.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 16, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Well, someone needs to call Willie Meggs and tell him to open the case back up cause the court of public opinion is still trying to decide Winston's fate.



Public opinion is all we got since the Tally PD brushed it under the rug..


----------



## Dub (Oct 16, 2014)

Did he rape her ?

None of us were there, however there are numerous inconsistencies and contrasting information in her story and communication to her friends.  The information is easily available if you care to read through it.  

I'm not posting any links due to the language & subject matter due to the need to maintain the sites  G rating.

The rape?   I'm not condemning him for these charges....just letting the professionals wade through it and come to their conclusions.



The Publix incident?     Many seem to want to give him a pass as it was not direct theft, but more of a hook-up gone bad.  Either way it is a clear cut NCAA violation that one would expect a Heisman winner to adhere to.  I don't give him a pass on this one.

Burger King incident?    Same as Publix.  Kid operating as if the boundaries don't apply to him.  No pass on this one, either.

BB gun vandalism?  More stupidity. No pass.

Campus Meme violation?  More stupidity, lack of character and childish behavior.  No pass.

The autograph issue?  More poor judgment.  The rules are the rules.  No pass.  Jimbo's ridiculous protective comments about this.....clearly he's drinking the koolaid.  He's disgraced himself, too.

Showing up in his gear and ready to play during his one game suspension?   More idiotic antics.  Jimbo is getting exactly what he's allowed.....an environment for this clown to embarrass the program.


Winston.....3.2 gap student......Heisman Trophy winner......National Champion........continues to let his socially inept  behavior dominate the headlines.....not his team's success.  

What an embarrassment for the program, the school and the students and graduates of the university.   The rabid fans don't seem to care.  I'm guessing most of the fans don't have ties to the school anyway....they are just in it to win it.


Winston couldn't give a rip about my opinion and others like it. 

The opinion he may want to consider, though, is that of the potential NFL decision makers.  His stupidity is going to cost him some dollars.  Sadly, that is perhaps the only thing that will motivate him.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 16, 2014)

Herschel is saying that Jimbo is enabling Jameis.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Herschel is saying that Jimbo is enabling Jameis.



#34 is right!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jameis will never change, he will spend time in jail at some point over the next 10 years he is just to ignorant to avoid it.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> My question is....why do y'all care so much?



i think a better question to ask is why you don't??? i bet you would if that was your sister, or daughter.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What if the accuser isn't the victim?  That thought never crosses y'alls mind, does it?
> 
> What if she just had sex, got buyers remorse, and cried rape?  What if this guy has been raked over the coals for something he didn't do?  He has a family, too.  He's someone's son, someone who has to hear this 24/7 because ESPN is obsessed with Jameis Winston.
> 
> This case comes down to he said/she said, but all the evidence backs what he said.





so, your blaming the victim??? and no the evidence doesn't back winston. the proof shows that the "police" so bungled the investigation and evidence, that it can't be determined.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 17, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> so, your blaming the victim??? and no the evidence doesn't back winston. the proof shows that the "police" so bungled the investigation and evidence, that it can't be determined.



No it doesn't!!!!! You're either too lazy to read the 108 page da report or just choose to believe the NY Times. If its the latter then I guess you're just like the rest of the Obamites and will fall for anything any liberal hack reporter feeds you!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Jameis, Jimbo and FSU will be fine.  Keep it up boys...and Bo...we could care less.  And I would NOT want to be a catholic school playing in Doak Saturday night.  We got our dander up and we'll be taking it out on the domers!



They just tryin to help the poor kid!!!Give him some guidance,thats all.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> so, your blaming the victim??? and no the evidence doesn't back winston. the proof shows that the "police" so bungled the investigation and evidence, that it can't be determined.



I agree....It's a cover up!!!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> No it doesn't!!!!! You're either too lazy to read the 108 page da report or just choose to believe the NY Times. If its the latter then I guess you're just like the rest of the Obamites and will fall for anything any liberal hack reporter feeds you!!!




Actually, I'm more insulted that you would think I would vote for that imbecile-in-chief in the white house. As for the rest I stand by it.
2 things I realized though. As long as Winston is winning, there's no reasoning with fsu fans. Second, I'm convinced that if a female would come to you and say Winston assaulted them, you would still defend him, probably call your family member a liar. All because he wins. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

I wonder what FSU fans would be saying about Winston and Jimbo had they lost 4 games already?


----------



## maker4life (Oct 18, 2014)

308-MIKE said:


> Actually, I'm more insulted that you would think I would vote for that imbecile-in-chief in the white house. As for the rest I stand by it.
> 2 things I realized though. As long as Winston is winning, there's no reasoning with fsu fans. Second, I'm convinced that if a female would come to you and say Winston assaulted them, you would still defend him, probably call your family member a liar. All because he wins. Pretty pathetic.



More Obama liberal logic. Instead of looking at the facts you believe everything your democrat buddies at the NYT tell you to.

Now let's talk about reasoning. You expect the the world to believe that there was a conspiracy in the city of Tallahassee to protect a fourth string qv that had never taken a snap. A conspiracy that involved hundreds of people willing to put there careers and personal integrity on the line for someone they had never even seen play football?

Now they did all this at around the same time that they arrested, charged, kicked off the team, and jailed the number one wide receiver that they actually knew was a very important part of that same team? Talk to me when you understand adult reasoning Hillary.

I don't know one thing about James Winston personly. He may be a terrible person. But I do know for 100% that the TPD and Willie Meggs didn't cover up one thing! 

All that being said, you don't give two craps about the girl or any girl in Tallahasse. All you care about is that he's aQB for a team you don't like. Deny it all you want but deep down you know its true.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 18, 2014)

There's already evidence out there that the Tallahassee police and the fsu police manipulated the evidence and investigation. You're the one in denial. Whatever report that is written off that investigation is flawed. I don't care if it's 108 pages or 1008 pages. Denial is a liberal trait. Maybe you need to stop voting with the democrats. Thanks for telling me what I think, I guess you believe I need help deciding for myself....another liberal trait.


----------



## Chattco1 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Bo knows winston*

He knows what a lying piece of crap he is! As a die hard Aubbie fan, I think whats happening to Gurly and not happening to Winston is what's wrong with college athletics. Gurly tells the truth about what he did and is punished. Winston on the other hand, well, his character speaks for itself. Winston is a lying, deceptive piece of trash! Winston should be serving a lifetime ban from any sport and Gurly(for being honest and showing some morals) should be playing today. BO KNOWS!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know whether or not Winston is guilty of rape or not, but please maker4life, explain how you can defend his theft, lying, and then vulgar outbursts.  

defending that and pretending it didn't happen is more liberal than anything 308mike said.  The liberals in this country don't want anyone to be punished.  So please get off your high horse and stop trying to twist things into your favor.  

OJ simpson was proven not guilty of murder because of botched evidence, do you think he was guilty?  Just asking.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I don't know whether or not Winston is guilty of rape or not, but please maker4life, explain how you can defend his theft, lying, and then vulgar outbursts.
> 
> defending that and pretending it didn't happen is more liberal than anything 308mike said.  The liberals in this country don't want anyone to be punished.  So please get off your high horse and stop trying to twist things into your favor.
> 
> OJ simpson was proven not guilty of murder because of botched evidence, do you think he was guilty?  Just asking.


Good point!!!


----------



## maker4life (Oct 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I don't know whether or not Winston is guilty of rape or not, but please maker4life, explain how you can defend his theft, lying, and then vulgar outbursts.
> 
> defending that and pretending it didn't happen is more liberal than anything 308mike said.  The liberals in this country don't want anyone to be punished.  So please get off your high horse and stop trying to twist things into your favor.
> 
> OJ simpson was proven not guilty of murder because of botched evidence, do you think he was guilty?  Just asking.



You never once saw me defend Jameis Winston. But it takes an absolute idiot to believe the TPD and the district attorneys office is covering for him. The difference in OJ and James is the actual evidence says Jameis didn't do it. But evidence apparently doesn't matter if your choice of information is a NYT article.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> No it doesn't!!!!! You're either too lazy to read the 108 page da report or just choose to believe the NY Times. If its the latter then I guess you're just like the rest of the Obamites and will fall for anything any liberal hack reporter feeds you!!!



I have read the entire report. It is a case study on how to give the one accused the best possible chance to walk. 

Guilty or not it has already been well established that FSu campus police and especially TPD did everything in their power to sweep the case under the rug.

The only ones that believe different wear either a TPD badge or Garnet and Gold glasses.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> You never once saw me defend Jameis Winston. But it takes an absolute idiot to believe the TPD and the district attorneys office is covering for him. The difference in OJ and James is the actual evidence says Jameis didn't do it. But evidence apparently doesn't matter if your choice of information is a NYT article.



You read the NYT more than I do.  I've never read a single article from the NYT.  Apparently you have, so let me ask you then maker4life  Do you think Jameis is guilty or innocent of theft, regardless of whether or not charges were pressed?  Do YOU think he is guilty of theft, lying and being an idiot?


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 18, 2014)

Funny how none of the FSU fans are ever "defending" Winston yet they never want to admit he's a thug or a punk.  they want to take the high road and remain neutral.  must be scared to admit that others were right about their boy. Notice how the dawg fans openly say that if Gurley did screw up he needs to be punished.  But the FSU fans, despite trying to pretend they don't only care about winning at all cost.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> You read the NYT more than I do.  I've never read a single article from the NYT.  Apparently you have, so let me ask you then maker4life  Do you think Jameis is guilty or innocent of theft, regardless of whether or not charges were pressed?  Do YOU think he is guilty of theft, lying and being an idiot?



Yes and no I don't want my son to grow up to be like Jameis.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 18, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Yes and no I don't want my son to grow up to be like Jameis.



Why not, according to you he hasn't been charged with anything. He's sooooo innocent.  I mean think about it, a son that is a National champion thug, and Heisman winner and can get away with whatever and still be thought highly of by his fans.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 19, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Why not, according to you he hasn't been charged with anything. He's sooooo innocent.  I mean think about it, a son that is a National champion thug, and Heisman winner and can get away with whatever and still be thought highly of by his fans.



Because he's an idiot. And I've said all along the whole "I forgot to pay" for the crab legs was a joke. No doubt about that one.
F
Heck if I wanted my kid to grow up to be an idiot, I'd let him hang out with a bunch of fat redneck wanna be duck hunters.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 19, 2014)

Lets be nice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I have read the entire report. It is a case study on how to give the one accused the best possible chance to walk.
> 
> Guilty or not it has already been well established that FSu campus police and especially TPD did everything in their power to sweep the case under the rug.
> 
> The only ones that believe different wear either a TPD badge or Garnet and Gold glasses.




Give that man a prize.... BULLSEYE!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 20, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Funny how none of the FSU fans are ever "defending" Winston yet they never want to admit he's a thug or a punk.  they want to take the high road and remain neutral.  must be scared to admit that others were right about their boy. Notice how the dawg fans openly say that if Gurley did screw up he needs to be punished.  But the FSU fans, despite trying to pretend they don't only care about winning at all cost.



No one is defending what Jameis did.  What I'm arguing is the fact that everyone looks at it through the lense if Winston being a rapist.  I do not believe he guilty of rape.

I believe he is guilty of taking advantage of a hookup at Publix, and getting caught.  He was suspended for that, it was baseball season.  I wouldn't have had a problem with Jimbo suspending him, but I was fine with it either way.

Later, he got in trouble for jumping on a table and doing the same thing that many college students do.  I didn't really care that he did that, but I cared that he was stupid enough to do it.  He was suspended for a half, before ESPN and their ilk decided to pressure the admin to make it a game.  That showed poor leadership from the admin. There was also rumor that Winston lied to the FSU admin about the incident, but was refuted by several teammates.  If that's the real story, then kudos to FSU and, especially, his teammates for holding him accountable.

The autograph deal is still up in the air.  Did Winston recieve money for it?  I'd guess he did.  Is it a big deal?  It could end up that way, but until their is solid evidence that he recieved money, there is no need to suspend him.

If Winston is suspended or kicked off the team today, I wouldn't lose a bit of sleep over it.  When push comes to shove, I don't care one way or the other about Winston.  I care about the Garnet and Gold and the Logo (the new one, not so much).  Players come and go, but the spear will always be there.

FSU fans wouldn't be so adamant about Winston if not for the oversaturation and hack jobs ESPN has been pulling for weeks on end.  The appearance of "winning at all costs" is the backlash against ESPN's piling on of Winston, because (in the eyes of many) he snubbed the teams from ESPN's sacred (cash) cow.

Yes, Winston is an idiot, but, seriously, enough is enough.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 20, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> I have read the entire report. It is a case study on how to give the one accused the best possible chance to walk.
> 
> Guilty or not it has already been well established that FSu campus police and especially TPD did everything in their power to sweep the case under the rug.
> 
> The only ones that believe different wear either a TPD badge or Garnet and Gold glasses.



I just can't figure out why they didn't sweep Greg Dent's case under the rug.  He was a potential All American reciever.  Winston was the scout team qb.

If the case had been handled better and the victim half way cooperated, we'd know what happened.

You're right the handling of the case kept the victim was being able to prove a rape, but it has also kept Winston from being able to prove he didn't.  No one came out if this a winner.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yes, Winston is an idiot, but, seriously, enough is enough.



Jimbo and Winston need to quit giving us and the media so much Ammunition!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 20, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jimbo and Winston need to quit giving us and the media so much Ammunition!



Y'all have gotten plenty of ammunition, but at this point you're shooting reloads.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Because he's an idiot. And I've said all along the whole "I forgot to pay" for the crab legs was a joke. No doubt about that one.
> F
> Heck if I wanted my kid to grow up to be an idiot, I'd let him hang out with a bunch of fat redneck wanna be duck hunters.



LOL, I don't blame you.  That would definitely be the way to teach your kid to be an idiot.  

But right now, being an FSU fan that thinks Winston is innocent of everything is a better to way to teach a kid to be an idiot.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Y'all have gotten plenty of ammunition, but at this point you're shooting reloads.



I'll bet you that before the year is over, Ol Winny will give us some more ammunition.  

Notice how after the game Saturday that Jimbo was in Winston's ear about not speaking to the media.  He knows that Winston is a idiot.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> No one is defending what Jameis did.  What I'm arguing is the fact that everyone looks at it through the lense if Winston being a rapist.  I do not believe he guilty of rape.
> 
> I believe he is guilty of taking advantage of a hookup at Publix, and getting caught.  He was suspended for that, it was baseball season.  I wouldn't have had a problem with Jimbo suspending him, but I was fine with it either way.
> 
> ...



There's no solid evidence Gurley took money either, but UGA knows that if they didn't suspend him and it came back that Gurley did do it, then the consequences could be more severe.

And I assure you that if "many other" college kids had done what Winston did, they would have been suspended too.  

Hate to break it to you, but your boy Winston brought this all on himself.  And guess what, he'll do it again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Hate to break it to you, but your boy Winston brought this all on himself.  And guess what, he'll do it again.



Yes he did, but can you honestly tell me that ESPN isn't piling on....just a little bit.

In the middle of the cfb season (the meat of the schedule) they lead with "The latest on Jameis Winston....there is nothing new on Jameis Winston."


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2014)

Yep  they are piling on.  And to be honest with you, every week, I'm waiting to hear if/what he did this time.   You don't think that if Gurley had Winston's track record that ESPN wouldn't be piling on.  If Winston wants it to stop, he needs to stop.  And it's not just an overnight deal.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Y'all have gotten plenty of ammunition, but at this point you're shooting reloads.



Reloads are more accurate!! 

And it continues...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...cuts-interview-short-jameis-winston-questions



> "Why is my reputation taking a hit? For backing a kid who has done nothing wrong?" Fisher said.



He really thinks Winston is an angel...


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Reloads are more accurate!!
> 
> And it continues...
> 
> ...


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 21, 2014)

My son said he wants to be an idiot, so I bought him a FSU Winston jersey.   Yep  it worked, he stole my wallet and then lied about it.


----------

